# Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU question)



## Santa Maria! (Jan 2, 2012)

Greetings, gentlemen.

I've been advised/decided on the following rig for a 20k basic-use PC:



*Component	*
*Make*

Processor	AMD A6-3650
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H
RAM	Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL
PSU	Corsair CX430v2
Cabinet	Zebronics Bijli
Monitor	DELL IN2030M
I'm having some issues finding the mentioned cabinet.
I spared some 40 minutes or so today after work to scout around Nehru Place, Delhi to look for the Bijli & Circle. Most of the shops said that the Bijli is out of production. Only the first shop I entered said they could get it, but they said it would cost Rs. 1850 (Isn't it supposed to be around 1k?). I asked for w/o SMPS, but donno if the quote was w/ PSU. 

In all the remaining places I asked, no go. They all suggested alternatives of iBall, Intex, HyTech etc. for a cheap cabinet.

So what do I do? Can I order this online? Does anyone know of a specific shop in Nehru Place that has it?


Also, I was thinking of ordering the CX430v2 online from theitwares.com. I sent them an email asking about availability, but no response for 2 days. (Does this qualify as bad service?)
Anyhow, while Bijli-hunting, I stumbled upon a small toilet-sized store that had Corsair PSUs stacked like useless Engineering text-books. 

The CX430v2 was there too, for Rs. 2450. It was in that brown-carton-like packing. Is this the real deal (wrt packing)? Is it okay to buy from places like this?

Speak, forum!


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

Nehru Place sucks.

Processor and Motherboard? get it from SMC International, Nehru Place.
Gskill RAM from Flipkart. Or pick up Corsair Vengeance 4 GB 1600Mhz from SMC International.
Corsair CX430v2 from TheITDepot. Theitdepot - Corsair Builder Series CX430 V2 430W Power Supply (CMPSU-430CXV2) SMC won't have this and they will try to make you buy a Cooler Master PSU. DO NOT LISTEN TO THEM.
Zerbonics Bijli? No idea. You can pick up a CM Elite 33x cabinet from SMC International.
Dell monitor? should be there in Nehru Place.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

just like my experience.i went to nehru place on 30th dec & couldn't find a decent zebronics cabinet shop.only one place has it for 1900.my suggestion is get coolermaster elite 310 for ~1600 from smc international.also if that small store you are talking about is PL Computers in kundan house then i bought an FSP saga II 400W from there for a price of 1750 with bill while online cheapest option is ~1900 without shipping charges.in my opinion as long as you are getting a proper printed bill there is no need to worry.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

@Santa Maria

Tell the name or the location of that small store which had Corsair CX430v2. I need to get one for myself.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

@ico,i think it is PL Computers in kundan house.i saw the corsair smps brown boxes there in window with V2 printed on side.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

Thank you.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

Ico, it seems all my PC advice will be from you 

I don't know the name of the store, I was just roaming around today. Here's a detailed recollection:

(I think it was before or after the Cost-To-Cost store... not sure)

I entered Nehru place area from the bus-adda side. You know that underground road-crossing? Opposite the petrol pump. Exactly near the entrance to the underground, I took the path that leads to the Nehru Place stores. (Climb some stairs, reach main market area).
From here, to the right, I took the nearest metal stair/ramp thingy for the 1st floor. On this floor, I started my quest... just started walking and walking along the path (in the direction of my Nehru Place entrance). You follow this path as it takes you for quite some time (almost till you run out of a place to go and the only way is a stair down). Somewhere in this line is a small shop with Corsair PSUs stacked just outside the store.

There, that's as detailed as I can remember. Hope it helps you.

And yeah, I already decided on SMC & FlipKart for the other components.

And why did you suggest the CM 33x series? As whitestar said, the CM310 is the cheapest at SMC, right? Is that not good?

*EDIT:*Well, there goes a wasted session of brain-poking & typing


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

it is damn good...AFAIK the Elite 311 plus even got bottom psu mount...


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

@Santa Maria

Cooler Master 31x and 33x are pretty much same for basic users. Get any of them.  Should be ~1600.

Thanks for the location of the shop, I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*



sumonpathak said:


> it is damn good...AFAIK the Elite 311 plus even got bottom psu mount...


yet i would suggest u NZXT Gamma or NZXT Source 210 elite both 2k and 2.4k


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*



Tarun said:


> yet i would suggest u NZXT Gamma or NZXT Source 210 elite both 2k and 2.4k


Not available in Delhi. And shipping cabinets costs a bomb.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

So does the CM E310 come with a PSU? Do I just take it out and not use it? Is there an option to get it without the PSU? Would it be deducted from the cost?


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

It comes both, with and without PSU. Without PSU, it will be cheaper and around ~1600.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

Thanks! 
(This place is damn fast for replies!)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

was looking for intel dealers in nehru place to get a sandy bridge pentium dual core processor & found this:
Intel® Channel Supplier


ICS P L COMPUTER & COMMUNICATION PVT LTD (Delhi)
110,KUNDAN HOUSE,
16 NEHRU PLACE NEW DELHI-110019 INDIA
Tel: +91 11 26287071
Fax: +91 11 26214227
URL: 
*www.pl-computer.comno one could guess judging by location & size that this shop is actually one of the authorized dealer for intel processors & sell fsp & corsair smps.irony here is that i first got the address of this shop on nehru place traders site when i was looking for athlon II x4/phenom II x4 840 & when i reached there they didn't have it.instead i found saga II 400W there to my surprise & bought that instead 

@ico,keep walking in the same row from smc to CE in a straight line & then you have to turn left at the end of line(there is no other way).again keep walking straight & at the end of line just towards right there is PL computers(first shop in the line toward right at the cross section).

@ico,if possible could you please ask the price of dual core pentium sandybridge based g620(2.6ghz),g840(2.8ghz) & g850(2.9ghz) there.


----------



## Joker (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

brown carton box should be like this:

Corsair CX430V2 430 Watt Power Supply Review :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*



whitestar_999 said:


> @ico,keep walking in the same row from smc to CE in a straight line & then you have to turn left at the end of line(there is no other way).again keep walking straight & at the end of line just towards right there is PL computers(first shop in the line toward right at the cross section).
> 
> @ico,if possible could you please ask the price of dual core pentium sandybridge based g620(2.6ghz),g840(2.8ghz) & g850(2.9ghz) there.


Thanks for the instructions.  This is the only shop which has Corsair and FSP in Delhi. So, your post actually solves a huge problem of Delhi computer buyers.

And I will surely inquire when I go over there. Should be at the weekends or after two days if I get time.


----------



## Techniboy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

Does the pl guy have corsair cx500 PSU.??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*



Techniboy said:


> Does the pl guy have corsair cx500 PSU.??


they had this model V2 version the last time i went there 4 days ago.


----------



## Techniboy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*



whitestar_999 said:


> they had this model V2 version the last time i went there 4 days ago.



Thanks whitestar_999. Do you remember the price??

And to all here I am going to Nehru Place in this week. I will post a new thread with products and with prices...
Is SMC a good shop? I have seen their website but can i get the products for a lower Price??

Thanks in advance!... 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

@Techniboy,you can call them using the number i posted in my post above.i just called them yesterday to enquire about the price of pentium G processor.


----------



## Techniboy (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

Guys is there anyway if i can mount a 2.5" hard disk into a 3.5' drive bay??


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*



Santa Maria! said:


> Greetings, gentlemen.
> 
> I've been advised/decided on the following rig for a 20k basic-use PC:
> 
> ...




for the cabinet u can try the ground floor shops there is some siddivinayak on the buildings outer part where the parking is that guy is having a lot of cabinets ....u can try that shop


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

EDIT: False alarm... it IS Rs. 2450. The assistant guy was confused and passed on his confusion to me.

*ATTENTION!*

Guys! Apologies. I went on Saturday to that little shop again (it's right next to Cost-To-Cost(there are 2. talking about the one with mirror walls) on the 1st floor). The price of the Corsair CX430v2 is actually *Rs. 3450*.

So on that day he said _chauntis sau pachas_, but I heard _chaubis sau pachas_. (The way he says it sounds like the latter in all the crowd... even on this visit, I only got it the third time).

Sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*



Santa Maria! said:


> *ATTENTION!*
> 
> Guys! Apologies. I went on Saturday to that little shop again (it's right next to Cost-To-Cost(there are 2. talking about the one with mirror walls) on the 1st floor). The price of the Corsair CX430v2 is actually *Rs. 3450*.
> 
> ...



not your fault they all sound like this .....they eat some **** in their mouth and then talk 

for power supply u can try sidhivinayak as i told u earlier that guy might have fsp and corsair ....morever he charges reasonable rates


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

^ I'll look into it on my next visit. Thanks!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

are you sure?cause when i asked the guy standing at the door about price he also said 3450 & when i pretended to look surprised by repeating the price the guy sitting inside(wearing decent clothes & actually looks educated)corrected him by telling him that i was asking for 430 & not 500(2-3 shops right of cost2cost named revati/revar something).


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

^ Goddamit! Only the assistant guy was there when I went the second time. The first time, I didn't bother asking the guy on the inside. Did you get any more info out of the other guy/did you buy it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

i was just checking prices to compare with PL computers.the guy sitting inside told me the price is 2450 for 430v2 & 3250 for 500v2.at PL computers price of 500v2 is 3000.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

x_x

Serves me right for doing stuff in a rush, I guess.
I guess I'm off on another trip. What's the price @ PL computers, btw?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

at that time PL computers didn't have 430v2 but maybe now they do.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Where in blue hell do I get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet in Delhi? (Plus PSU questio*

It was indeed Rs. 2450 there. I went last night but he said it was out-of-stock and told me to check back in 3 days. He suggested some VX450 @ Rs. 2350 (forgot exact price), but I wasn't sure. I'm just gonna order it online now.


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2012)

Picked up a Corsair CX430v2 @ Rs. 2200 from PL Computers today.

Thanks a lot Whitestar_999.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 28, 2012)

@santa_maria,
 i guess it is vs450 not vx450.vx450 is not available now and even it was priced around 3.5k when it was available.that vs450 is a new psu from corsair for india and china only and its price was 2k in primeabgb,mumbai.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2012)

glad to know ico & maybe we can suggest this shop for corsair psu to those who plan to visit nehru place


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 28, 2012)

ico said:


> Picked up a Corsair CX430v2 @ Rs. 2200 from PL Computers today.
> 
> Thanks a lot Whitestar_999.



got ma corsair cx500 v2 from same shop..now i remember..very well!!


----------

